# My husband is really into himself



## Helppls (Jun 21, 2018)

So my husband takes pictures of himself and masturbates to them. I find it really weird and it is messing with our sex life. I need help like is something that I shouldn’t be bothered with but like he has videos of himself as well as pictures of him with toys (Anal toys) I have never seen. Should I be considered?


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Helppls said:


> So my husband takes pictures of himself and masturbates to them. I find it really weird and it is messing with our sex life. I need help like is something that I shouldn’t be bothered with but like he has videos of himself as well as pictures of him with toys (Anal toys) I have never seen. Should I be considered?


Anything that involves a husband masturbating in preference to having sex with his wife is cause for concern. 
As regards masturbating while looking at pictures of himself,that is just weird. Has he ever said he was bi curious or could he be gay?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Yes you should be concerned.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Totally weird .

But in todays world where there is no wrong and we should accept everybody no matter what they do or screw its difficult to determine whats reasonable.

Let me help you out.

If its weird for you then its weird and if its unacceptable to be married to someone who avoids sex with his wife so he can annaly masterbate to pictures of himself then its also perfectly fine to divorce over it.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Yes, you should be considered and concerned. Why did he bother to get married?


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

chillymorn69 said:


> Totally weird .
> 
> But in todays world where there is no wrong and we should accept everybody no matter what they do or screw its difficult to determine whats reasonable.
> 
> ...


Coulndt have said it better Chilly.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

How exactly is it messing with your sex life? 

What your husband is doing is certainly not "average", whatever that's worth, but that does not immediately imply that it's a problem. Unless it is. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve2.0 (Dec 11, 2017)

It's the weirdest fetish I have ever heard of....
I dont even know if that's 'gay' vs. 'straight' when its your own body... 

All i can say is... goodluck, i wish you the best


----------



## neonmoon1005 (Jun 15, 2018)

I'd be curious to know about the specific reason why he is turned on by then


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

I must say, that’s the first time I ever heard of something like this. I think it’s strange.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

rabbithabit said:


> sometimes my hubby likes me to watch him and his buddies jerk their *snake *but they edge only. they always finishes in me or other *chicks* at our home. i would be really concerned if they ejaculated by themselves without sharing to me and other gals.


Rabbits, snakes, chicks. You guys live on a farm? Or work at a petting zoo or something?


----------

